# Coming soon..............................



## Smiffy (Oct 22, 2010)

Details of a *BRILLIANT* golf day to attend next Summer.
Watch this space


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 22, 2010)

Stop teasing Smiffy


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 22, 2010)

Stop teasing Smiffy
		
Click to expand...

No


Just pencil Monday 27th June into your diary.
It's going to be a treat, trust me.


----------



## richart (Oct 22, 2010)

Details of a *BRILLIANT* golf day to attend next Summer.
Watch this space



Click to expand...

You little tinker.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 22, 2010)

Details of a *BRILLIANT* golf day to attend next Summer.
Watch this space



Click to expand...

You little tinker. 

Click to expand...

I've been called lots and lots of things.
But "tinker?"
That's a first


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 22, 2010)

Ok, so I pencil it in. Now what?

Sure it wasn't Tommy Tanker?


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 22, 2010)

Ok, so I pencil it in. Now what?
		
Click to expand...

Just waiting for my "co organiser" to confirm prices and we'll be good to go.
But let's just say it is on a cracking course, and being in June the weather will be fantastic.
And it is being held the day after club championships so the course will be in fantastic condition.
You will not be disappointed Murph.


----------



## bobmac (Oct 22, 2010)

Ok, so I pencil it in. Now what?
		
Click to expand...

Just waiting for my "co organiser" to confirm prices and we'll be good to go.
But let's just say it is on a cracking course, and being in June the weather will be fantastic.
And it is being held the day after club championships so the course will be in fantastic condition.
You will not be disappointed Murph.


Click to expand...

You've won the lottery and you and Chubby (Chandler, not me)
are taking us all to the US of A to play Pebble Beach?


----------



## RichardC (Oct 22, 2010)

Any clues as to location????

I have never booked so many days off for golf


----------



## Region3 (Oct 22, 2010)

Details of a *BRILLIANT* golf day to attend next Summer.
Watch this space



Click to expand...

You little tinker. 

Click to expand...

I've been called lots and lots of things.
But "tinker?"
That's a first


Click to expand...

Must be one of those dodgy keyboards from the pound shop


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 22, 2010)

Any clues as to location????

I have never booked so many days off for golf 

Click to expand...

It's 78 miles from Maidstone. Mainly motorway.
A doddle


----------



## SammmeBee (Oct 22, 2010)

Any clues as to location????

I have never booked so many days off for golf 

Click to expand...

It's 78 miles from Maidstone. Mainly motorway.
A doddle


Click to expand...

It's not really all motorway is it......but good roads from your way all the same....


----------



## rob2 (Oct 22, 2010)

78 miles from you will be around 60 for me. That`ll do, I am in.

NOW TELL ME !!!!!!   

Rob2


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 22, 2010)

I can do Mondays whoo hoooo


----------



## RichardC (Oct 22, 2010)

Any clues as to location????

I have never booked so many days off for golf 

Click to expand...

It's 78 miles from Maidstone. Mainly motorway.
A doddle


Click to expand...

That makes it a lot clearer


----------



## JustOne (Oct 22, 2010)

Good girl peanut... I'm in!


----------



## Region3 (Oct 22, 2010)

Have I played there before that you know of Rob?


----------



## bigslice (Oct 22, 2010)

is it worth getting a passport to cross the border


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 22, 2010)

Sorry Smiffy bit I already know the answer. I've been in cahoots with your co-organiser. To everyone else, Smiffy is right this course is the dogs dangly bits and you should play if you get the opportunity. It will be a great day. The course is called ..............


----------



## PieMan (Oct 22, 2010)

Blackmoor?


----------



## JustOne (Oct 22, 2010)

Blackmoor?
		
Click to expand...

This one? http://www.blackmoorgolf.co.uk 

I'm in..... (as you can tell I'm quitting golf VERY slowly)


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 22, 2010)

That's the one!

Full deatails to follow within the next couple of days


----------



## Leftie (Oct 22, 2010)

Definitely up for this one.  I'm in.

This course is certainly worth the round trip, especially for a Forum meeting.


----------



## haplesshacker (Oct 22, 2010)

Is this instead of the 'Spring Meet' at Ascot? Can't see me beinging able to do to many 'do's' next year. But this I could be up for if it's a 'big' event. I might even be able to bring one or two more along as well.


----------



## PieMan (Oct 22, 2010)

Is it free entry for the first one who guessed correctly?    

Yes, up for this one. My birthday the week before so the perfect present to myself I think!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 22, 2010)

Is this instead of the 'Spring Meet' at Ascot? Can't see me beinging able to do to many 'do's' next year. But this I could be up for if it's a 'big' event. I might even be able to bring one or two more along as well.
		
Click to expand...

I was looking to organise something at Ascot for later in the year (late August or early September) but if this really takes off it makes more sense to play for the shield at this one and make the Ascot one more of a mini meet


----------



## JustOne (Oct 22, 2010)

Ascot a 'mini-meet' why?

Just invite people and see who turns up, you might get 50+, who knows.


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 23, 2010)

...make the Ascot one more of a mini meet
		
Click to expand...

I don't own a mini so that rules me out


----------



## TXL (Oct 23, 2010)

Having played the course a few times in the recent past, all I can say is that it is worth every penny. Just watch out for the OOB on the 10th (especially the big hitters that think they can "cut the corner")  

Marked in the diary.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 23, 2010)

http://www.blackmoorgolf.co.uk 

A couple more links to reviews on the course.

http://www.top100golfcourses.co.uk/htmlsite/productdetails.asp?id=224

and

http://www.uk-golfguide.com/england/25179_reports.html

I don't think you'll find a bad review in amongst any of them.

The clubs own website (first link above) is one of the best I've visited and gives complete details on what to expect on, and off, the course.

As I say, more details will be posted soon. Just waiting for Rich to confirm prices and format but it looks like it's going to be a 27 hole meet. Nice little 9 hole warm up in the morning to allow a later start (give everybody time to get there and avoid an 8.00am kick off) followed by the Real McCoy in the afternoon.


----------



## medwayjon (Oct 23, 2010)

I will be all over this like Mary from x-factor at a free tasting session at greggs.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 23, 2010)

I know I said pull me from all awaydays but I'll walk there if I have to and embezle the NHS to pay the green fee


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 23, 2010)

Ferchristsake! 

How can one be expected to get so many days off work?! 

I wasn't bothered until I took a look at the website! Now I must find a way of going. 

Bastards.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 23, 2010)

Ferchristsake! 

How can one be expected to get so many days off work?! 

I wasn't bothered until I took a look at the website! Now I must find a way of going. 

Bastards.
		
Click to expand...

You've got 8 months to sort it out Geezer.
The biggest knob in the world could do that


----------



## bobmac (Oct 23, 2010)

Ferchristsake! 

How can one be expected to get so many days off work?! 

I wasn't bothered until I took a look at the website! Now I must find a way of going. 

Bastards.
		
Click to expand...

You've got 8 months to sort it out Geezer.
The biggest knob in the world could do that


Click to expand...

Sorry to hear you won't be there Smiffy


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 23, 2010)

Ferchristsake! 

How can one be expected to get so many days off work?! 

I wasn't bothered until I took a look at the website! Now I must find a way of going. 

Bastards.
		
Click to expand...

You've got 8 months to sort it out Geezer.
The biggest knob in the world could do that


Click to expand...

It wouldn't be a problem if I hadn't already booked the 24th May off for Beau Desert. 

Bob stole my joke.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 23, 2010)

It wouldn't be a problem if I hadn't already booked the 24th May off for Beau Desert.
		
Click to expand...

So a couple of days before the meet you start complaining that you ache all over, your throat is sore, you feel hot and clammy, you put on a bit of a croaky voice and Bobs your Uncle (even though he does nick your jokes)


----------



## MashieNiblick (Oct 23, 2010)

This has really got me determined to get back playing next year. Well done lads, hope you can get it sorted.


----------



## richart (Oct 23, 2010)

I see Smiffy has let the cat out of the bag. 

I am seeing the club secretary on Monday morning to hopefully finalise some outstanding details. If everything is ok will put full details on the forum. Played today, but the greens were a little slower with the recent rain, only about 10 on the stimp.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm in. Please. Pretty please, with knobs on.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm in. Please. Pretty please, with knobs on.
		
Click to expand...

Once Rich has confirmed the costs (and date) we'll start another thread asking for definite participants.
Hopefully we'll get a really good turn out and some fantastic prizes with the help of some sponsors we've got lined up.
As I said earlier, watch this space


----------



## bobmac (Oct 23, 2010)

and some fantastic prizes with the help of some sponsors we've got lined up.
		
Click to expand...

No hair products for me thank you


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 24, 2010)

No water diviners either?


----------



## bobmac (Oct 24, 2010)

No water diviners either?
		
Click to expand...

That would make it rain


----------



## richart (Oct 24, 2010)

and some fantastic prizes with the help of some sponsors we've got lined up.
		
Click to expand...

No hair products for me thank you 

Click to expand...


Rugs Are Us will be the main sponsors Bob. Syrup's To Go were not interested.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 24, 2010)

It looks ok but there was me thinking it was Lydd!


Chris


----------



## captgray (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi can anyone tell me is this game on for 27th june 2011 and where im in maidstone so could share car and lifts etc I can book it off now if I know more details

Ta
G


----------



## richart (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi can anyone tell me is this game on for 27th june 2011 and where im in maidstone so could share car and lifts etc I can book it off now if I know more details

Ta
G
		
Click to expand...

Full details tomorrow hopefully, but 27 June 2011 is the proposed date. Just be patient.


----------

